# Superheterodyne Receiver release?



## knobToucher (Feb 13, 2019)

Really looking forward to this one!! When can I get this baby into my cart?

Also, will the Dwarven Hammer & Sanguine Distortion drop at a similar time?

Thanks


----------



## Robert (Feb 13, 2019)

Probably around the end of the month.   The PCBs should be here in the next two weeks, then it'll take a day or two to verify them.


----------



## Hirti (Feb 15, 2019)

Will there also be a faceplate for it? Think it's one of those that would really be cool with a faceplate since there's so much going on


----------



## Robert (Feb 15, 2019)

Hirti said:


> Will there also be a faceplate for it? Think it's one of those that would really be cool with a faceplate since there's so much going on



I'm working on a faceplate design.    It won't be available initially when the first batch of PCBs are released, but hopefully shortly after.


----------



## knobToucher (Feb 26, 2019)

Just ordered the board along with a few others.. Exciting!!

Would it be possible to get a BOM so I can order the parts ready for its arrival?


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2019)

Parts list and drill template are up.
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/PedalPCB-SuperHeterodyneReceiver-BOM.pdf


----------

